# various insects



## Bill Pham (Dec 6, 2007)

just some photos i taken over the last few months with canon 30D and 100 macro lens.





































hope you enjoys them as much as i do.

Bill


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

that last one..[SIZE=12pt]WOW[/SIZE]


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 7, 2007)

WOW.....how did you get this perfect timing?


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 8, 2007)

Yellow ladybug? or is it some kind of beetle?


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 9, 2007)

robo mantis said:


> Yellow ladybug? or is it some kind of beetle?


thanks MJ, Idolomantids and robo mantids. i was lucky with the ladybug and i think the green one is a bettle.

Bill


----------



## spawn (Jan 7, 2008)

How close are you to the subject with the 100 macro lense?


----------



## macro junkie (Jan 7, 2008)

spawn said:


> How close are you to the subject with the 100 macro lense?


100mm away from subject at full zoom


----------



## ThorEH (Jan 7, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> 100mm away from subject at full zoom


This isn't correct Scott...

The closest focusingdistance on a 100mm macro lens is about 30cm (12 inches) - and there's no zoom on a 100mm macro lens  (it's 100 mm no matter what)


----------



## Bill Pham (Jan 8, 2008)

spawn said:


> How close are you to the subject with the 100 macro lense?


i'm usually about four or five inches away from the subject. all the shot i post in this thread are uncrop ooops the first one is crop. the 100 macro is fix so no zooming MJ. all shot are handheld too. if you need to ask more info about my set up just ask me and i'll try to reply with the right answer for you

Bill


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice those are good pictures!


----------



## Bill Pham (Jan 9, 2008)

robo mantis said:


> Nice those are good pictures!


thank you very much.

Bill


----------



## Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the ambush bug the most. (5th pic)


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 4, 2008)

Very nice pics, but I don't like the first one.....It's a parasitic wasp.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 5, 2008)

that 1st one bill..have u de-noised it?i was talking to brain about noise yesterday..he was saying that its caused by not enough light hitting the background..this isnt the sort of noise when u put iso on 800..i get it to cause i aint got enough light hiting the backdrop...whats going on with your mantids..pics pics pics.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 5, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> that 1st one bill..have u de-noised it?i was talking to brain about noise yesterday..he was saying that its caused by not enough light hitting the background..this isnt the sort of noise when u put iso on 800..i get it to cause i aint got enough light hiting the backdrop...whats going on with your mantids..pics pics pics.


lol you only want pics  how about vids


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 5, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lol you only want pics  how about vids


i would love to see a vidoe if they use a real camera and not a point and shoot camara vidoe...  hey u seen that film yet alien insect praying mantid high def?its amazing!


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 5, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i would love to see a vidoe if they use a real camera and not a point and shoot camara vidoe...  hey u seen that film yet alien insect praying mantid high def?its amazing!


i saw. true amazing


----------



## Bill Pham (Feb 5, 2008)

no MJ that noise is from being crop about 60 percent. i was using iso 100 and f9 that day. yea brian is right about noise being more using higher iso. mostly use high iso when i'm shooting my neice at her swim meet. lousy lighting there and need higher iso and faster glass like my 200 2.8 L lens

Bill


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 6, 2008)

woow i dont uderstand anything about this camera talk :blink:


----------



## Bill Pham (Feb 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> woow i dont uderstand anything about this camera talk :blink:


just join up to this site here and you'll learn alot. mostly a canon user site but we are pretty friendly to the dark side user too. NOINK user i mean

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php

Bill


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> woow i dont uderstand anything about this camera talk :blink:


thats cause u dont have an slr and dont study photography like we do..  its easy to learn..join the canon macro forum.


----------



## Bill Pham (Feb 6, 2008)

i gave him the link to potn MJ. hopefully he'll join in and look in the macro section. way too many great shooter in there. as for me i'm just a newbie trying to learn.

Bill


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 6, 2008)

Bill Pham said:


> i gave him the link to potn MJ. hopefully he'll join in and look in the macro section. way too many great shooter in there. as for me i'm just a newbie trying to learn.Bill


i,m waiting for the link


----------



## Bill Pham (Feb 6, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> i,m waiting for the link


well if you go back to the last page it's on there under my comment. :blink: .

but here it is again. just click on this.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/index.php

Bill


----------

